
Ask HN: As an app developer, do you care if an SDK is open source? - taylorhughes
When integrating a third-party SDK, via Cocoapods&#x2F;Carthage&#x2F;Gradle&#x2F;etc., do you look up the SDK to determine if it is open source before using it?<p>Does your company have strict requirements around this type of thing?<p>Does the decision change if it&#x27;s for iOS vs. Android?<p>In short, if you were to build a new SDK today, how hard would you fight to make the SDK open source from day 1?
======
chris_7
Integrating with a closed source iOS SDK is such a hassle, and it's even worse
if there's any Swift code involved.

Integrating with an open-source SDK is one line in Cartfile and a little
dragging.

Maintaining one also seems like a hassle, currently all I have to do is tag a
release and it just works.

